# Julian (Buckwheat) ain't messin' around !!



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Newbie, my ass.....oh, you mean me ?? ... well, yes I am.

So ... there's a thread on these forums about a bull & a steak (here) and I see it pop up & wait for someone to respond to it, because I really didn't understand what the hell he was getting at ........ and I'm nosey.

So, after there were no takers for a little bit, I figured I'd kick the damnable bull & see what he wanted......he wanted blood and lots of it.

Julian has come into CS with the intentions of letting us all know that he ain't no noob. Far, far from it. I am really floored here, and I barely know what I have in my possession. When I mentioned possible retaliation (like I could *ever* come even close... I would be fooling myself to think so) he tells me that I better take a good look at that return address (faked??) on the box and that all retaliation should go to our troops overseas instead.

That's a great BOTL for ya.

Thank you Julian for steppin' in & showing us how it's done. What an entry into the Jungle !!!!!

Here are the objects of my desecration. I've had the ERDM's before & are a great lil' smoke ... the rest are entirely new to me.

4X ERDM Demi Tasse
Boli Belvedere
Por Larranga Lonsdales
Pre-Boxcode '84 RyJ Churchill Tubo (wow)
'03 Partigas Lusitania
Monticristo Especial No. 1
3-pak '06 RyJ Short Churchill Tubos
3-pak '06 Cohiba Siglo II Tubos
1 each, from the Cohiba Seleccion Reserva (5 sticks)

and (drum roll please)

a 1985 Davidoff No. 1

If anyone can give some RG love away, Julian sure as hell deserves it. I've given out too much in the last 24, but it's comming as soon as I can.

Thanks bro !!

Doug

Holy cow, what a bull !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As requested, a package to our troops will go out fairly soon.......as soon as I recover from this madness !!!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

That's incredible.

Way to knock 'em out, Buttwheat!


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG. I have never seem a bomb like that. :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:dr :dr Lucky bastage. Awesome smokes. Enjoy bud. Wtg Julian:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Quick, what's the number for 911? 

Julian chooses the Nuke option.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont think 911 could help at this point, awesome hit Julian!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Julian chooses the scorched earth approach. I like it.

Way to kick his ass, :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Dang Julian! I thought your eyes looked a little wacky at the non-herf:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Holy :BS , that's one awesome bomb:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Dang Julian! I thought your eyes looked a little wacky at the non-herf:r


You people *knew* what I stepped :BS into & just sat back to watch.

Frikkin' :mn I tell ya !!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

monsoon said:


> You people *knew* what I stepped :BS into & just sat back to watch.
> 
> Frikkin' :mn I tell ya !!


of course we did. why do you think I pulled out the popcorn:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> You people *knew* what I stepped :BS into & just sat back to watch.
> 
> Frikkin' :mn I tell ya !!


we knew Julian's a player yea,and you did'nt ask....:r


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Christ almighty, that is an EPIC bomb.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just an incredible hit Julian....a one punch knockout!! :bx


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn!! Doug gonna need reconstructive surgery after that hit!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Yep....DAMN!!!!  


Julian comes in kicking azz. :mn


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfreakingbelivable!!:dr


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Julian is crazy...:r Way to go bro..That is just straight hooking it up.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW you got WRECKED :bx


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is an incredible hit.

Wow.... What a hit.

Awesome Jullian .


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

DAMN! that's one hell of a bomb! I'd never be able to recover from a hit like that!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Well. (in my best Eddie Murphy voice) OTAY! Butweet! 
Way to put down a serious ass whoopin!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Well. (in my best Eddie Murphy voice) OTAY! Butweet!
> Way to put down a serious ass whoopin!!


:tpd:

Stupendous Job Buh-Wheet!

Good luck on your recovery Erratum :r :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*What a hit Julian!
Hands up to you Amigo.*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Nicely done Julian! (BTW - WTH have you been?!)

~Mark


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

WhoWee! You got wrecked! What a bomb! 22 year old Davi???

Yikes! Way to go Julian!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm a freaking idiot. Congrats man!

Can't believe I passed him up.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Okay ... so he told me to take a better look at the return addy if I want to retaliate in any way ....

... may as well just go ahead & share that addy here, cuz' I've been snookered  ........ My retaliation will go to the troops (Tiki, via Dave) as suggested.

The addy:

Mr. Yurbin H. Ithard
123 Lost Ct.

(bastages!!) :r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome hit!!:dr


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Awsome hit...... and Goodwill for the Troops. Win Win !!!!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

SPEECHLESS just speechless....:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

awesome hit....i like the return addy too.....:r


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

WTG that's awesome


----------



## Buckwheat (Feb 25, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> WTH have you been?!
> 
> ~Mark


Spending too much money on smokes.

Very tired right now and I'm trying to pack for a weekend trip to Dallas for a wedding. I'm glad that the smokes arrived alive and that you will enjoy them. See everyone Monday.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Jesus Christ!!!!! That's absolutely ridiculous!!!!!


----------

